# Nikon d7100 control panel



## Charliedelta (Apr 19, 2013)

Just bought a d7100 and have a question.

When i turn off the camerathe image remaining and the cards info is shown in the control panel.

is it normal? Will it burn battery? How do I rturn it off?


----------



## SCraig (Apr 19, 2013)

Yes, it's normal.  Yes, it will run the battery down in a year or so.  You can probably turn it off by taking the battery out but that's the only way I know of.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Apr 19, 2013)

The battery depletion from such display will be negligible.  Don't worry about it.


----------

